# [Wet Thumb Forum]-spot algae



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

is there any other way to remove spot algae besides scrubbing? im having to scrub my tank every week. what causes it to grow? excess nutrients? what are some good test kits out there for planted tanks?
thanks.
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

is there any other way to remove spot algae besides scrubbing? im having to scrub my tank every week. what causes it to grow? excess nutrients? what are some good test kits out there for planted tanks?
thanks.
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

well I used the aquatic life aproach.
I used Ceratophyllum (hornwort). It produces strong allelochemicals that kill some types of algaes. It worked for me when trying to remove this spot algae that I had.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

Many folks report using PO4 in dosings 2-3x a week help get rid of it. I don't get this algae. Been doing the PO4 for many years. It works(adding PO4) if you have decent NO3, CO2 and lighting and add enough traces. 

Most all alage probelms I've seen over the years stem from _a lack_ of nutrients, not excess. If you are missing one thing that';s required for growth, then the other nutrients build up. Folks therefore often blame these other nutrients for the problems rather than finding what is lacking.

A basic premise is to worry about the plant's needs, not the algae. Healthy growing plants are the universal best defense.

Rather than scrubbing try a credit card, it's about the best use for one I can think of.

Nothing eats this algae except serious plecos with teeth(Royals, Panaque sp etc).

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Like Tom said, once your nutrient levels are in a good range it will take care of it's self.

I use a credit card about once a month to remove
any spots that maybe starting to form.


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

would a credit card be okay to use on acrylic tanks?
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Tom you are right. I have to thank you for your info on getting rid of algae. After fighting it on the nutrient levels side of things. I have beat all kinds of algae problems. My last conquest was the green spot kind. As you have said algae is a problem with balancing nutrient levels . After add a little PO4 once a week, spot algae was gone in the first week.

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

what are the levels of nutrients that i need to attain? i rememebr reading on the forum where it told you how much of each nutrient i needed, but i cant find it!
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html


----------



## superstein61 (Feb 20, 2003)

OK, 3 questions -

1. For the chemically challenged among us - is the common name for PO4 Phosphorous ? And what is a good cheap source of it?

2. Assuming it is phosphorous - damn I am so confused . . . . I thought the old school of thought was to limit phosphorous in order to limit algae. But now you recommend adding phosphorous to take care of green spot algae - why? To what level?

3. Tom Barr - my tank is also suffering from spot algae. I have a planted (w/ low light plants) low tech, 1.5 watts per gallon, no CO2 setup. You had noted previously on a different forum that for this type of setup - you do not add fertilizer to non CO2 tanks except after a water change once every 3 to 6 months. Would you change this to add the PO4 to get rid of the spot algae?

[This message was edited by superstein61 on Thu February 20 2003 at 11:56 AM.]


----------



## HighWattage (Feb 11, 2003)

PO4 is dosed only in a high tech tank with Strong Co2 and lighting. I don't recommend you dosing it at only 1.5 watt per gallon. 

A really cheap source of Phosphorous is from FLEET ENEMMA at your local Duane Reade. It's the stuff that you stick up your butt to relieve yourself.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

If your tank is PO4 poor you should add it to your tank. If your plants are/were growing they need PO4. All nutrients must be in balance. Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Potassium, and all the traces. And don't forget CO2.

And even with a low light. low tech tank I think Tom has recommended adding ferts every water change. Just not as many and maybe not between water changes. If you are not adding CO2 you should be. CO2 can be even more critical in low light tanks than high light tanks.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God!

This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

Whack Iraq NOW! Another knuckle dragging Neanderthal for war!


----------



## imported_Allen (Feb 14, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by superstein61:
> 1. For the chemically challenged among us - is the common name for PO4 Phosphorous ? And what is a good cheap source of it?


No one seems to have answered this... PO4 is the chemical abbreviation for Phosphates which is a compound containing phosphorus and oxygen.

Allen 
============
Allen's Tank Pics.
============


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

And the cheap source is Fleet Enema.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God!

This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

Whack Iraq NOW! Another knuckle dragging Neanderthal for war!


----------



## superstein61 (Feb 20, 2003)

Ok, thanks - I guess I will have to get a test kit to measure Phosphorous and Potassium.

My plants are growing - in fact the floating ones (Anachris, Water Sprite and Hornwort) have grown significantly (although some of my fish make a snack of the horwort). For my non-floating plants - they are growing but at a much slower pace - with a couple Anubias Nana plants spouting a few new leaves - and some water sprite I planted in the substrate growing, some Java Moss on coocnut shells and driftwodd has slowly spread and filled in. Really the only plant that does not seem to be growing are my Java Ferns.

My real problem is the green spot algae. I had some initial problems with Hair algae - but my bristlenose and SAEs took care of it - and it hasn't returned after I added the floating plants. But no one likes to eat this green spot algae - so I guess like the initial poster here - I am trying to figure out what is out of whack in the tank to cause it.

As far as CO2 - I still want to stay low tech - but after doing some research, I am thinking about using Flourish Excel as an alternative. I know its not as good as CO2 injection - but from what I have read, most people have had decent results with it.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't waste your money on a Potassium test kit. They are hard to find and a royal pain to use.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God!

This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

Whack Iraq NOW! Another knuckle dragging Neanderthal for war!


----------



## Kathy (Feb 2, 2003)

chbak014, I used a credit card on an acrylic tank and it was okay, tank looked the same on scraped front as unscraped back. Sure is easier than scrubbing green spot off.

superstein61, I am using Excel in a ten gallon tank that is lighted with two screw in compact fluorescents and all is well. The reason I really use this stuff is algae. I put it in my first small tank and tangly green algae that had been in the tank for months did not return. If I miss a dose of Excel now, the water surface gets a green scum on it. I use phosphate, nitrate and traces twice a week and potassium once a week. I do have algae but only on driftwood and glass, not a problem. I am really amazed that my anubias nana has really clean leaves as it hasn't lost a leaf in the six months I've had it. If I tested and adjusted my dosing maybe that algae would lessen as well.

Get the phosphate test but not a potassium test. They are hard to use and expensive as well as not neccessary. Just dose the water to 20 ml/l weekly in the water changes so there is always some avalible to the plants.


----------



## superstein61 (Feb 20, 2003)

OK, thanks everyone for your inupt


----------

